

Popular press wildly overblows “gene for humanity” - tokenadult
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2012/11/24/popular-press-wildly-overblows-gene-for-humanity/

======
JoeAltmaier
Interesting topic. Being human probably involves a whole house of cards of
genes; this one may be critical but isn't the only card in the house.

Interesting speculation: eventually we may edit our genome each generation, to
add useful/interesting variation. But they may not be viable/inheiritable
features (lack of redundancy; no guarantee cross-breeding in the similarly-
modified population has a good result) leaving us with a fragile human genome.
As long as our technology continues to allow editing of each offspring, no
problem. But a true human genome may cease to exist.

